# iMessage non-fonctionnel sur Hackintosh



## Fiffy (7 Juin 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai fais le grand pas ce matin en recevant le SSD qui en début d'apres-midi, est devenu ma partition Mac OS X. Apres quelques soucis de démarrage en utilisant Clover "boot flag et tralala" la machine fonctionne parfaitement. A Part une chose: iMessage.


J'ai fais l'instal depuis un site US et a priori le fonctionnement de iMessage est plutôt compliqué. Je préfère donc me tourner vers un site FR.


La machine: MSI Z97 G5, Intel 4970K, GTX 780Ti

Iphone 6S plus.

Sur l'iPhone, iMessage est bien configuré, je reçois les messages de mon frère en tant que message dit "iMessage" et non sms. A savoir, mon apple ID est a la base une adresse gmail. Mais le numero de tel, le mail gmail et le mail icloud y sont inscrit comme référence d'envoie et de reception.

Dans iMessage MAC, par contre: j'ai un compte:

google talk qui contient le mail Gmail (c'est tout)
iMessage contenant lui le mail Gmail comme apple ID et les trois référence de contact (icloud, gmail et tel)

je suis bien signed in sur le compte imessage. (celui-ci semble être le principal).


Si je disable le compte Gtalk, iMessage ne m'affiche rien, pas de status online, rien, aucun status, quedal.
Une fois mis ok, je peux a priori utiliser le service gtalk, c'est tout.

Je ne peux envoyer de message a mon frère (qui a iMessage sur iMac), celui ci m'informe que le numero n'est pas valide (numero ou email). Du point de vue de mon frere, si il veut envoyer un iMessage pour moi, il lui indique que mon numero ou mail est valide.

Je ne vois pas vraiment comment faire pour régler ce problème.


Si vous pourriez m'aider, ce serait super.


A savoir, que je ne connais pas du tout l'univers MAC.


----------



## johnios (18 Juin 2016)

Imessage requière 4 éléments pour pouvoir être activé :
un numéro de série *MLB *unique
un numéro de série *ROM *unique
un numéro de série *smUUID *unique
et un *serialNumber *unique

ces variables peuvent être facilement configurées/calculées avec *clover configurator *si tu utilises clover comme bootloader


----------



## Fiffy (18 Juin 2016)

johnios a dit:


> Imessage requière 4 éléments pour pouvoir être activé :
> un numéro de série *MLB *unique
> un numéro de série *ROM *unique
> un numéro de série *smUUID *unique
> ...



Salut, Oui j'utilise effectivement Clover. Je ne vois pas trop ou ni comment configurer celui-ci afin de faire fonctionner iMessage.


----------



## johnios (18 Juin 2016)

Je t'ai marqué les variables qui faut remplir dans ton *config.plist* avec *clover configurator
config.plist* ce trouve dans la partition EFI ( EFI/CLOVER/config.plist )

ROM & MLB se trouvent dans *rt variables*
serialNumber & smUUID se trouvent dans *smBIOS*

bien sûr il faut avoir des identifiants uniques sous peine que tes messages se retrouvent en double sur le mac/hackintosh de quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## Fiffy (18 Juin 2016)

johnios a dit:


> Je t'ai marqué les variables qui faut remplir dans ton *config.plist* avec *clover configurator
> config.plist* ce trouve dans la partition EFI ( EFI/CLOVER/config.plist )
> 
> ROM & MLB se trouvent dans *rt variables*
> ...



Apres, les infos a renseigné sont ceux du telephone bien sur?


----------



## johnios (18 Juin 2016)

Fiffy a dit:


> Apres, les infos a renseigné sont ceux du telephone bien sur?



Non lol
il y a quelque chose que tu ne comprends pas quand je marque numéro de série *unique *?


----------



## Fiffy (18 Juin 2016)

johnios a dit:


> Non lol
> il y a quelque chose que tu ne comprends pas quand je marque numéro de série *unique *?



haha oui et non. Je vois ce qu'est un numero de serie unique. Du coup, je ne comprends pas trop ou je dois les prendre?? Vue que c'est un hackintosh, est-ce que j'ai des numeros de serie unique?


----------



## johnios (18 Juin 2016)

pour générer un uuid :
dans le terminal taper *uuidgen *et appuyer sur entrer 
et copier le numéro de série dans *smUUID*

pour gérérer un *serialNumber* et un *MLB ( BoardSerialNumber ) *dans clover il y a une fonction pour ça, mais il faut faire gaffe de ne pas écraser plist en l'utilisant
pour générer un *ROM *il faut le calculer avec l'outil dans rt variables


----------



## Fiffy (18 Juin 2016)

johnios a dit:


> pour générer un uuid :
> dans le terminal taper *uuidgen *et appuyer sur entrer
> et copier le numéro de série dans *smUUID*
> 
> ...




Ok super, je viens de faire ce que m'a dit.  Donc dans rt variable, j'ai bien le MLB qui apparait quand je choisit le ROM usemacadress0,

et dans smbios, j'ai donc clic sur la baguette magique qui a creer un Serial number et un MLB. Le UUID est fait avec terminal. Board Version et Board Serial number doivent ils etre rempli?


----------



## polyzargone (19 Juin 2016)

Ou sinon, il y a ce tuto .

PS : ROM et MLB ne sont pas nécessaires dans les RtVariables. Il suffit juste d'un SN, d'un SmUUID et d'un Board Serial Number de 17 caractères.


----------



## johnios (30 Juin 2016)

Autre chose aussi :
imessage et l'app store ne peuvent pas se connecter avec une clé wifi ( erreur inconnue lors du login ), pour palier à ce problème il faut utiliser NullEthernet de rehabman et mettre le fake ethernet en en0


----------



## polyzargone (30 Juin 2016)

johnios a dit:


> Autre chose aussi :
> imessage et l'app store ne peuvent pas se connecter avec une clé wifi



Absolument !

Mais pas besoin de NULLEthernet.kext dans ton cas, celui qu'il te faut se trouve ici et il est adapté (et fonctionnel) à ta configuration.

Pour remettre de l'ordre dans tes connexions réseaux (au cas où tu utilises une clé WIFI et qu'elle serait déjà en en0 ou pour tous les cas où ton port Ethernet ne l'est pas), va voir ici .


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2016)

Tiens, je viens de me faire jeter d'iMessage aujourd'hui


----------



## Karamazow (13 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour, avez-vous pu faire fonctionner iMessage et FaceTime ? Ce qui me freine pour le hackintosh, c'est la question des services Apple. Est-ce que iCloud peut fonctionner aussi ?

Merci pour vos feedback.


----------



## johnios (14 Juillet 2016)

Karamazow a dit:


> Bonjour, avez-vous pu faire fonctionner iMessage et FaceTime ? Ce qui me freine pour le hackintosh, c'est la question des services Apple. Est-ce que iCloud peut fonctionner aussi ?
> 
> Merci pour vos feedback.



Pour que icloud fonctionne :


polyzargone a dit:


> Il suffit juste d'un SN, d'un SmUUID et d'un Board Serial Number de 17 caractères.


 ( attention il faut en générer une qui ne soit pas attribuer à un macbook réel sinon... ^^ )

pour que imessage et app store fonctionne il faut une vraie carte réseau, si tu n'as qu'une clé wifi il faut utiliser en plus un plugin appelé NullEthernet en port en0
pour que handoff et continuité fonctionnent, il te faut une carte broadcom ou atheros qui fait wifi + bluetooth 4.0 / LE et qui pourra être utilisé comme airport extreme après avoir changé son id
pour siri il faut une carte son parfaitement fonctionnelle et reconnu par macos , audio + micro

ça demande un peu de travail pour que tout soit fonctionnel suivant le matériel que tu as... no pain no gain


----------

